# G15 Wow Profil wird nicht aktiviert ?!



## Winipek (23. September 2008)

Hi,

habe da ein Problem ...
meine Tastatur aktiviert mein WoW Profil nicht mehr ?! Ergo zeigt mir das Display auch keine Werte mehr an ....hmm... Hab schon mal geschaut aber viel hat es nicht gebracht . 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kann mir da vielelicht einer weiterhelfen?

Wini


----------



## Asoriel (23. September 2008)

geh mal in den Treiber (Logitech G-Series Keyboard Profiler), dann suchst unter "Profil" nach neuen spielen. So ist es jedenfalls bei mir wieder gegangen (hab die Refresh). Anderenfalls Treiber von der Tastatur neu draufmachen, ist ja bei dem kein Problem.


----------



## Winipek (25. September 2008)

Jupp,
danke hat auch bei mir geklappt^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wini


----------

